# 365 Day Challenge??



## Reyna (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone here ever done a 365 day photography challenge? Meaning, taking at least 1 picture every day and blogging it, etc. 

I know I still have so much to learn. Between working, being a mother of 2, wife, cleaning, cooking, t-ball, etc. it's so hard to find the time to work on photography. So, I started a 365 day challenge and I'm already having a difficult time just finding the TIME to take the pictures, edit, then blog them. 

Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else has done this? Maybe I just need some inspiration, idk, but I'd LOVE to see a blog, website, etc. of something like taking a photo a day.


----------



## John Mc (Jan 6, 2011)

How about,just take the images,and dont edit them? make them of anything,but try and change the subject daily,or weekly , you have 3 lenses, try use all 3 during the day,and pick the best one,put it into a folder named january,and date it, then edit them next year ....so i rambled on


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

I started one last year - it lasted a week... 

I am already 5 days behind on this year, but maybe I'll just start 5 days late  Or maybe I'll take 6 pictures today and just say they are one from each of the last 6 days  LOL


----------



## Reyna (Jan 6, 2011)

John Mc said:


> How about,just take the images,and dont edit them? make them of anything,but try and change the subject daily,or weekly , you have 3 lenses, try use all 3 during the day,and pick the best one,put it into a folder named january,and date it, then edit them next year ....so i rambled on


 
That is actually a good idea! Editing them does take up the majority of my time. I just feel like I've only been doing it for a month now and I'm having such a hard time DOING it. My husband and I run at night (were training for 1/2 marathon in May) and then working on my pictures after that is draining! lol

Maybe I'll start just posting SOOC pictures......


----------



## John Mc (Jan 6, 2011)

Just thought if you do all the edits on a monthly basis you could sit down for a few hours ect and edit them. so just pick your favourite one, you'll notice your photo's improve aswell


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

Theres another challenge thats 1 a week for 52 weeks? called the 52 week challenge I believe.. 1 shot a week rather than daily for those who are busy seems more.. doable.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 6, 2011)

I started a project 365 this year, and initially I didn't have any plan or anything - I figured I'd just find something to shoot once a day.  But I'm not even to the end of the first week and already I'm seeing that as a problem.

The reason it's a problem for me is that one of the biggest areas I need to improve in is taking _deliberate_ photographs instead of just snapping at something.  So planning on doing a picture a day without any sort of plan or structure to what I was going to take a picture of was just feeding in to that behavior.

I found this post over at Digital Photography School that had some weekly theme suggestions for the project, and I think I'm going to try to stick to that.  Hopefully it will focus my creativity more and give me a chance to plan ahead; to be deliberate.

Also, I'm taking the pictures and posting them on the same day, but I'm not really blogging them.  I'll probably leave some comments on them from time-to-time if I have something to say about them, but I didn't want to try to force my self to do creative writing every day on top of the creative photography.  I don't know if that's something you can trim off too.

The link to my project so far is in my sig, if you're interested.  There's a couple I like, and a couple that are bleh.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> I started one last year - it lasted a week...
> 
> I am already 5 days behind on this year, but maybe I'll just start 5 days late  Or maybe I'll take 6 pictures today and just say they are one from each of the last 6 days  LOL



Im doing a 52 week thing. I know myself and I won't be able to do a 365 day thing. Another gal in my town is and somehow when you just take pictures of random things to post it takes the enjoyment out of the actually picture taking. Does this make sense to anyone other than me.


----------



## Reyna (Jan 6, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> I found this post over at Digital Photography School that had some weekly theme suggestions for the project, and I think I'm going to try to stick to that. Hopefully it will focus my creativity more and give me a chance to plan ahead; to be deliberate.


 
Thanks for this! I am going to do this!! Here is my blog.... kinda lame but thought I'd share it to you. www.yearofphotography.blogspot.com

I actually just printed out a few of these resources for me to look over.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

I just added a link to my 365 project in my siggy  Got my first post up


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> I just added a link to my 365 project in my siggy  Got my first post up



The link to your 365 doesnt work.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

Reyna - I love the Happy Birthday Jesus cake  

I did something for Jesus' birthday for the first time this year. I didn't want to bake a cake because my daughter has a major sensitivity to any amount of sugar, she gets WIRED about 50x worse than a normal kid! So my mom, best friend, and I all had baked a whole bunch of cookies on the 21st and I just gave my 2 kids plus my friend's two kids each a cookie with a candle on it, we talked about why we celebrated Christmas & Jesus' birthday and then they got to blow out their candles and eat their cookies  

I just had to mention this because it made me very happy to see that another family celebrates Jesus' birthday with baked goods too  lol


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I just added a link to my 365 project in my siggy  Got my first post up
> ...




fixed


----------



## Babs (Jan 6, 2011)

There are quite a few 365 groups on flickr. I'm in two, but there are at least two others and probably more!

Here's the link to mine - 2011 365 - a set on Flickr

I haven't managed to take any proper outdoors photos yet  Even the one from today was taken from the back door!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Sarah! Good luck on the 365 guys!(ladies..) lol


----------



## Reyna (Jan 6, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> Reyna - I love the Happy Birthday Jesus cake


 
Thanks, the kids love making that cake!

We should check up on one another once a week or so and maybe that would help us to stay on track??


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 6, 2011)

Just started following your blog


----------



## JClishe (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried the project 365 thing awhile ago but only lasted about a month. I like the concept because I need some motivation to just go out and start snapping. Sometimes I get too focused on trying to pre-plan what I'm going to shoot, and I don't do enough of just grabbing the camera and taking ad-hoc shots.


----------

